# How to identify a hand plane with next to no markings?



## percent20 (Feb 8, 2019)

This is the first hand plane I have bought. I know nothing about them, but am wanting to start learning.

I saw this at a flea market for super cheap so I thought I would give it a shot even if it is bad. Also it is 6" long if that helps

I have 2 questions

1) What kind of plane and who makes it?
2) How can I figure this out myself in the future?


----------



## cjfarmer (Mar 9, 2019)

What do the letters and numbers on the plate say? If u look at the iron it may say a brand name like stanley or whatever but it may have been replaced. I got a couple of planes with no brand or useful info atoll. I just sharpen em check em for flat and use em i dont set em on a shelf like trophies


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Might be a Kunz brand made in Germany. The type is known commonly as a metal "block plane". I usually take a good look at the top edge of the blade if there are no other maker marks. Most makers put their name on the blade.


----------



## percent20 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for the replys. I thought it mught be a block plane.

Sorry for not adding the text, I meant to.

It says "Germany 1110".

I also took it all apart and don't see any maker marks.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, definitely a block plane, not sure who your maker is, but that is a clone of the Stanley 110

I've got two of them, but have found that they're a real pain in the butt to adjust, I find that the 60 1/2 and or a 9 1/2 is much easier to use.

There are many sites for Stanley plane info, Patrick's Blood & Gore is a good one. Wood & Shop has a sort of plane info calculator that can pretty quickly get you into the "zone" of what plane you're looking at. And of course there are several other LJ's here that know far more than I do, but what I have learned is that plane collecting can get addictive & expensive.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ohio tools had 1110's but they were not made in Germany. Theres a lot of good info on this site about hand planes. 
https://www.timetestedtools.net/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

An Ohio would be 0110. I agree it's probably Kuntz or Jordan made in Germany. I have a 130 knock off similar.


----------



## percent20 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone this has really helped a lot.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Would Germany indicate pre-WW2?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes. In most cases, "foreign" items made before the war (be they tools, toys, china, whatever) were stamped with just their country of origin, to comply with the McKinley tariff Act. After the war, imported items started being marked "Made in _". Of course, there are exceptions to almost every rule, but this is the normal chronology of marking foreign made goods.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Weren't Kunz always that john deer green?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Weren't Kunz always that john deer green?
> 
> - SMP


Earlier ones were not.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Weren't Kunz always that john deer green?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Interesting, i've only seen the green ones, even the ones labeled "vintage" on ebay. I did like the john deere green plane you had for sale(i forgot brand) cool color but my OCD would want them all to match.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The one I had would have been a Sargent Hercules. The kunz is more of a bright blaze green than a John Deere green. It's kind of fluorescent. I personally think it's to bright for a tool.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> The one I had would have been a Sargent Hercules. The kunz is more of a bright blaze green than a John Deere green. It s kind of fluorescent. I personally think it s to bright for a tool.
> 
> - Don W


Makes me want to run away. lol


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Don this is what has me confused. https://www.ebay.com/itm/OHIO-TOOL-Columbus-Ohio-USA-Auburn-NY-No-1110-Block-Plane-Bottom-Base-Part/173840633366?hash=item2879b58e16:g:1cYAAOxyzpdTjbv7&frcectupt=true


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Don this is what has me confused. https://www.ebay.com/itm/OHIO-TOOL-Columbus-Ohio-USA-Auburn-NY-No-1110-Block-Plane-Bottom-Base-Part/173840633366?hash=item2879b58e16:g:1cYAAOxyzpdTjbv7&frcectupt=true
> 
> - corelz125


I would say it's wrong.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I would second guess most others but he's usually accurate. I guess even the best slip up now and then


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Weren't Kunz always that john deer green?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Makes one wonder if someone else owned them prior to 1992? Around 92 to 94 would have been around when I would have seen them pop up.

Cousin came back from a 4 year deployment in Germany, worked for Uncle Sam. He had several he picked up. For me it was before TaiChinese stuff started rolling in, so it may have been import, but was way better quality than the Stanley of that era. Now you could buy old Stanley at auctions for pennies, but the new made stuff then was real bad. So it was cool seeing some current, usable tools.

Earlier the green wasn't the dayglo it is today. I think that started with Kunz PLUS. Earlier ones were green and red, but the green is kind of an Olive color. I'm thinking a Kunz plane in dark, someone just stripped off the paint, possibly in an attempt to pass it off as something else, something older.


----------

